# Automation+ Filter-Strudel+Photoshop CS



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich stehe vor einem ähnlichen Problem wie „hämma“! Ich möchte 200 Bilder mit dem Strudelfilter bearbeiten und zwar so das sich der eingestellte Wert im Filter, bei jedem Bild um 5 erhöht.
Ich benötige die Bilder für eine Animation, habe den Strudelfilter in AFX ausprobiert aber leider liefert er nicht das gleiche Ergebnis wie der in Photoshop.
Kann man die Automation vielleicht irgendwie einstellend so das diese wie gewünscht auf die Filter agiert, hab mit der verbesserten Automation in CS noch nicht ganz so viel Erfahrung  .

Viele Grüße.


----------



## MeggieX (27. April 2004)

Hmm... – hab da mal so eine Idee.
Du erstellst Dir eine Aktion:
-duplizieren aktuelle Ebene
-Strudel 5prozent
-speichern unter .....mit Deinen Vorgaben und die Aktion anhalten lassen!.......

Diese 3 schritte zusammen makieren und im Menue der Aktionenpalette gibt es „duplizieren“, dann diese 6 Schritte duplizieren, ....usw. – durch das verdoppeln jeweils hast Du nur 8x zu duplizieren für 256 Bilder!
Beim ablaufen der Aktion hält diese immer für speichern an und der Einfachheithalber vergibst Du immer nur einen Namen als fortlaufende Zahl -> 1,2,3,....

So hast Du am Ende 256 Bilder mit dem Namen z.B. 1.jpg usw. und alle exakt um immer 5% gestrudelt, da Du die jeweils letzte aktive Ebene immer kopierst.

Müßte klappen.

Meggie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2004)

Ja, das funktioniert bis auf Speichern unter da hält PS nicht an sondern läuft durch und überschreibt einfach Nummer 1 und erstellt nicht Nummer 2

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## MeggieX (27. April 2004)

Wenn Deine Aktion durchläuft hast Du vergessen dort wo die drei kleinen Pünktchen sind in der Aktionen-Palette vor dem Speichern-unter Bereich anzuklicken! - Dann hält diese auch brav dort an und Du kannst Dir jedes mal einen neuen Namen eingeben  

Meggie


----------



## MeggieX (27. April 2004)

Ach übrigens ich hab das probiert, klappt wunderbar.
Möchtest Du die Aktion haben?

Meggie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2004)

Du meinst Dialog aktivieren/deaktivieren?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2004)

gerne!


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. April 2004)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an der Aktion  

Alex


----------



## Consti (27. April 2004)

Ich auch! Kannste ja einfach hier an einen Post dranhängen )


----------



## MeggieX (27. April 2004)

Wie kann ich das hier hochladen? Meine lycos seite ist grad nicht aktiv.


----------



## Consti (27. April 2004)

Einfahc als Zip packen,
dann einfach einen Post schreiben.
Unten kannste eine Datei anhängen. Da wählste die aus, fertig - achte drauf, dass die net über 150000 Bytes gross ist, sonst gehts net


----------



## MeggieX (27. April 2004)

Hier:
 - editiert und weiter unten angefügt! Besser so, sonst ist alles nach einer Woche weg  -

Habe  - C:/strudel  - angelgt und dort eine Kopie vom Original sowie die einzelnen Dateien gespeichert. Bei 95 hab ich aber aufgehört!  
Meine Variante ist 5% Strudel, JPEG Qualität 12. Könnt Ihr ja ändern.
Also immer nur eine fortlaufende Zahl eingeben und dann 2xEnter - Rest macht PS. 250 Bilder müßten es sein. Nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber eine andere fällt mir nicht ein.

Achso ich hoffe es läuft bei Euch - das hier ist PS CS, aber die Funktionen sind ja in älteren auch enthalten.

Meggie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2004)

Vieln Dank für deine Mühen!


----------



## MeggieX (27. April 2004)

np - viel Spaß

und gib mal bitte Bescheid obs läuft.

Das nächste mal hänge ich unten an. So was tolles kenn ich noch gar nicht von anderen Seiten - klasse!

Meggie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2004)

Tja tutorial.de RULES!


----------



## MeggieX (28. April 2004)

Dann probier ich das jetzt.
Und hoffe dass mein Anhang geht.

Meggie


----------



## MeggieX (28. April 2004)

Dann probier ich das hier.
Und hoffe es gelingt.

Meggie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. April 2004)

Hast du an dieser Aktion noch was verändert?


----------



## MeggieX (28. April 2004)

nein, nichts geändert.

Wollte nur das mit Datei einfügen probieren - wie Du siehst hab ich auch 2 Versuche gebraucht. Jetzt bin ich schlauer.

Meggie


----------

